# Alternative zu JFileChooser



## Guest (20. Feb 2008)

Ich habe eine RCP-Anwendung, in der der Benutzer einen Datei-Auswahl-Dialog angezeigt bekommen soll. Mit dem JFileChooser funktioniert das wunderbar, aber das Teil passt halt vom Design nicht zu einer RCP-Anwendung. Gibt es hier irgendeine Bibliothek, die auf den Widgeds des jeweiligen Betriebssystems basiert?


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Feb 2008)

Es sollte schon reichen, das LookAndFeel bei Programmstart zu setzen.
In die main()-Methode schreibst du am besten als erste Anweisung:

```
try {
   UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
}
catch(Exception e) {
   e.printStackTrace();
}
```
Importiere auch noch die Klasse UIManager aus javax.swing.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Feb 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe eine RCP-Anwendung


Eine Eclipse RCP Anwendung? Dann nimm den entsprechenden JFace Dialog.


----------



## Guest (20. Feb 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann nimm den entsprechenden JFace Dialog.



Genau danach suche ich ja. Welches ist denn der entsprechende JFace Dialog?


----------



## Guest (20. Feb 2008)

Ok, hab ihn gefunden:

org.eclipse.swt.widgets.FileDialog


----------

